# Neulich bei der Ziegelei...



## galli (5. Juli 2001)

Drei kleiner Bikerlein die wollten sich austoben, 
der eine fuhr in ein Loch hinein, und küsste gleich den Boden, 
Er wollte auch ganz hoch springen und liess die schnelle Kette singen,
kaum war er dann vom Boden weg, bekam das Schaltwerk einen Schreck! 
Es dachte nur "Oh nein" und sprang ganz schnell ins Rad hinein.
Die Speiche sah das Schaltwerk fliegen und wusste gleich "Es wird mich biegen!" 
Mit grossem Knall und etwas Rauch, bricht die Speiche, das Schaltaug' auch.
Der Biker siehts gelassen, landet sicher - die andern gaffen 
Das Rad kaputt was für ne Plage, doch wir kommen wieder keine Frage! 

@Alex: gute Besserung ans Bike!

seeya
galli


----------



## C. Atemlos (5. Juli 2001)

Galli, Du ein Poet?? Ich bin begeistert!!

will auch noch meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Hatte allerdings in Deutsch immer nur ne 3 )!!:



> _galli schrieb:_
> *Der Biker siehts gelassen, landet sicher - die andern gaffen
> Das Rad kaputt was für ne Plage, doch wir kommen wieder keine Frage! ;
> 
> *



Und dann hat sich der Alex, man kann es kaum fassen,
von der Frau mit dem Cannodale nach Haus abschleppen lassen!;  

Und die Poente der Geschicht: kauf Dir ein gescheites Rad, dann passiert Dir sowas nicht!!
 

Auch von mir nochmal gute Besserung

C.Atemlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maike (5. Juli 2001)

WOW...

was für versteckte Talente...nicht 
schlecht ihr seid ein gutes Team ! 
Sehen uns bestimmt heute Abend-oder?!?!?

Gruß Maike


----------



## galli (5. Juli 2001)

Hoi,
ich werde heute abend sehr wahrscheinlich nicht kommen - nach drei Tagen Biken muss man sich ja mal ein Päuschen gönnen. Ausserdem würde ich esheute wohl zeitlich nicht schaffen.

Aber wir sollten uns mal Gedanken um das Wochenende machen...
Man könnte ja auch mal en einen Baggersee fahren? Also etwas anderes machen als Biken  (hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht als BikeKetzer "entclubiziert"  )

seeya
galli


----------



## alex (5. Juli 2001)

... braucht auf das Gedicht nicht zu warten !

Mensch Galli, Du bist der Poet mit "Kinderfahrrad".

Tja, wenigstens ist das robust - das Beste kommt naemlich erst:
Als ich zu Hause das Hinterrad rausgenommen habe  kam mir der Rest vom Schaltauge auch noch entgegen. 
Bei meinem kleinen Stunt ist also nicht nur das Schaltauge abgebrochen, sondern auch die Schrauben mit dem dieses am Rahmen befestigt war - und zwar glatt 
Naja, das dauert wohl bis naechste Woche, 'bin also wohl 
erst am Do in einer Woche wieder dabei  

@Marion : Was heisst hier alte Maere und gescheites Rad kaufen ?
 Mein No Pogo wollte vermutlich - wie es der Name schon sagt - nur keinen Pogo mehr. Ich geb' ja zu dass dein C-Fahrrad sehr schoen ist und nochmal vielen Dank fuer's Abschleppen.  Wenn ich mal wieder einen Zweitantrieb brauche komme ich gerne auf charmante C-Fahrerinnen zurueck (ANMERKUNG : ich hatte keine andere Wahl !!)     

Also dann, wir sehen uns dann wohl erst naechste Woche,
Danke nochmal an Galli fuer Techniktips an der Ziegelei und
Reime danach und an Marion fuer die Pferdestaerke (nein, das konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen  ) auf dem Rueckweg.

tschuessi

alex

(saug)


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Juli 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *
> Man könnte ja auch mal en einen Baggersee fahren? Also etwas anderes machen als Biken  (hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht als BikeKetzer "entclubiziert"  )
> 
> ...



ich bin zwar nicht da, aber ich sehe alles


----------



## C. Atemlos (6. Juli 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *Man könnte ja auch mal en einen Baggersee fahren? Also etwas anderes machen als Biken  (hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht als BikeKetzer "entclubiziert"  )
> 
> *




Gute Idee, Galli!!! Und wenn wir dort mit dem Rad hinfahren, ein paar MB und Bike-Hefte mitnehmen, Du ein Technikseminar am See hälst, ....dann ist das ja quasi eine Clubtour, oder????

Also, Du wirst nicht aus dem Club rausgeschmissen und wenn doch, dann suchen wir uns gemeinsam eine neue Clubbleibe, wie Du weißt, wird an meinem Clubstuhl nämlich auch schon gesägt  . Und das nur, weil sich mein Canni auch mal mit anderen Bikes messen möchte (muß ja auch mal ausgelastet werden, oder??)  

Wir sollten aber erst mal noch abwarten, was das Wetter sagt. Nicht, daß der Wind von Norden kommt und uns mit Präsis Frusttränen überschüttet.  

Bis zum Wochenende!!!

C+M


----------



## Marion (6. Juli 2001)

> _alex schrieb:_
> [BMein No Pogo wollte vermutlich - wie es der Name schon sagt - nur keinen Pogo mehr. Ich geb' ja zu dass dein C-Fahrrad sehr schoen ist und nochmal vielen Dank fuer's Abschleppen.  Wenn ich mal wieder einen Zweitantrieb brauche komme ich gerne auf charmante C-Fahrerinnen zurueck (ANMERKUNG : ich hatte keine andere Wahl !!)
> 
> Also dann, wir sehen uns dann wohl erst naechste Woche,
> ...



Tja, mein Chef nennt mich Bergziege (mit Betonung auf Berg, wie er entschuldigend meinte), Du nennst mich Pferd......

Ich sollte mir jetzt doch langsam mal Gedanken machen das Hobby oder vielleicht auch nur Job und Bekanntenkreis zu wechseln oder eine völlig neue Identität anzunehmen  

Die tierisch traurige Marion


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Juli 2001)

> _Marion schrieb:_
> *
> 
> ... eine völlig neue Identität anzunehmen
> ...



wieviele denn noch, honey  
da blickt doch keiner mehr durch, eih ! demnächst heißen wir dann nur noch "schizoclub beinhart" und jeder weiß bescheid, wenn du nur schon den namen erwähnst... dann wird überall hinter vorgehaltener hand überall wo wir auftauchen,  gepispert: "guck mal - schon wieder einer von den irren..."

im lexikon der psychiatrie  steht unter "beinharte" dann irgendwann nur "hochgradig mehrfach gespalten. äußert sich zunächst in foren und später in langanhaltenden heftigen diskussionen über biketechnik etc.  im wald, ohne dass gespräöchspartner anwesend sind.". 

also bitte mäßige dich, wenn du das nicht willst


----------



## DerWolf (6. Juli 2001)

> _C. Atemlos schrieb:_
> *
> 
> 
> ...




hi leude, wieso die äcktschen und das ganze geschreibsel mitnehmen. nehmt den richtigen mann mit und spart euch den balast. kenne ein typ der hat alle ausgaben im kopf, und bringt sie gern an frau und man.

oder lieber nicht?
der wolf


----------



## galli (6. Juli 2001)

> _DerWolf schrieb:_
> *hi leude, wieso die äcktschen und das ganze geschreibsel mitnehmen. nehmt den richtigen mann mit und spart euch den balast. kenne ein typ der hat alle ausgaben im kopf, und bringt sie gern an frau und man. *


An den Baikalsee wollten wir eigentlich nicht fahren...oder?  

seeya
galli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. Juli 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *
> ... Baikalsee ...
> galli *



autschhhhh


----------



## DerWolf (6. Juli 2001)

> _galli schrieb:_
> *
> An den Baikalsee wollten wir eigentlich nicht fahren...oder?
> 
> ...




he man galli, baikalsee liegt doch in RUSSEland das ist doch too much bis dahin, das versteh ich nicht. aber ich glaube du machst nur spass, oder ?????

derwolf


----------



## galli (9. Juli 2001)

Spass ist mein Leben ...


----------

